
Asynchronous communication reinvented for Maker teams - Aurelija
https://www.tipihub.com
======
GrumpyNl
This header doesnt make any sense "Asynchronous communication reinvented for
Maker teams" Nowhere in the linked page is there any mention of asycn comm.
Nice clickbait header

